# FD downshift "cracks"



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone with Force experience this? Overall my FD experiences are similar to others - RD is great but the FD shifting is a little slow with a long throw. I have the standard crankset.
Problem: The front will usually downshift with a loud "Clack!" Actual FD shifting is immediate but it feels like the shifter breaks or slips a tooth each time as the lever "gives way" with the shift. First time I about flew over the bars in surprise. Every once in a while it will shift down quietly so I know it's possible. I can't tell if it's more prominent when in higher/lower rear cogs but it isn't under great load.
Is this a simple adjustment issue, maybe just what happens with the alignment with the chamfered teeth, or something in the shifter slipping?
Ideas?
Dave
KC


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

I noticed that as well and believe it is in the shifter since you need to have the cable tension like "piano wire" (per SRAM neutral service at USGP). I haven't had any real issue, but it isn't quiet.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Rode today and tried to replicate it with different rear cogs. Nothing telling but I did get two or three normal soft downshifts just like the back does. I know this can't be normal but I haven't heard many complaints. Perhaps I should be up in arms. I have only about 400 miles on it so.................. 
Anyone else say this is "the norm"?


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Mine did that when I had the cable tension too tight. Try pulling the cable tension taught by hand and then NOT turning the barrel adjusters any. See if it still does it.


----------



## tofu (Jun 29, 2006)

I had four complete SRAM gruppos on my road bikes last year and one thing I noticed is that each shifter required a different amount of pressure to engage the initial shifting point. 2 of the sets were about the same, but 1 set was really stiff and 1 other set was really sloppy. Initially I though this was related to cable tension/housing but after partially disassembling a couple sets of shifters and examining the internals I found that it was inherit to the shifters. I am not sure if this is just sloppy manufacturing or if they changing part specs or what. Anyway, if you have a really "stiff" set of shifters you may not be able to get as smooth a shift as some others experience. Ultimately, it does not really affect performance though as the fd shifts really poorly either way.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm nearing about 18 months of use on my Force gruppo with no issues like those you are describing, in fact, no issues whatsoever. The shifters work flawlessly and quietly every time. I have a compact 34-50 crankset. Your description of a loud noise does not sound proper to me based on how quiet mine are. Contact Sram customer service in Chicago. They dealt with last year's brake recall in a timely fashion for me, they should help you as well.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll do that. They will have the best answer for sure. Thanks for all the tips. I like the group but I just can't see this groupo on TdF bikes as set up on mine. I can't see the pro guys tolerating this. When it down shifts quietly it just instantly flows down a ring - beautifully. However, when it "clacks", though still precise, I guess it just drops the chain down - no rebound dampening at all.
Thanks again.
Dave
KC


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

Also, check to see if part of the front derailleur is hitting the seat tube during the downshift. If the FD does hit the frame, the noise is quite loud. 

Some fine tweaking with the limit screw usually sort that out.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I guess my adjustments were'nt radical enough. I just messed with it and I have still to confirm it (with a good ride) but it looks like increasing the already guitar-like tension has helped the shifting. Considering the loud release noise it was making that seemed counterintuitive. Now I have to look into why I have runout on the chainrings.
Thanks for all the suggestions. Maybe I'll become a SRAM devotee yet.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I spoke too soon. Felt great while hand peddling it on the trainer but under load on the rollers it was back to the cracking. Guess I will need to call SRAM. Warranty work is done via the dealers but the guy on Ebay claimed to be a dealer and now I see nothing listed under his name. Sometimes it pays to spend the extra I guess.
I wonder if that return spring in the front DR has to be that strong. It feels stronger than any of the other brands I have.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

So the only time the front shifter was quiet and easy when downshifting was when I loosened the cable. Of course once under load on the rollers the problem came back. Called the LBS and they said to bring it to one of there SRAM school guys. I messed with it again before going in and tightened the cable. It smoothed out. Got on the rollers and "Clack!", the problem remained. At on point is appeared that after hand actuation, the result changed (not holding settings). Well, I took it in. Wouldn't you know it shifted fine on the stand?! So I suggested a trainer. Shifted fine! 400 miles of adjusting and I must have randomly found a sweet spot for adjustment. It's working okay but not quite as smoothly as the Rival bike I tried at the LBS. 
Since I can't leave well enough alone, I might check to see if I left the cable housing ferules out at the shifters.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

My brand new Red has a similar CLACK! upon shifting to the 39t. Per two experienced SRAM mechanics, this is normal. It may wear in a bit and get quieter over time, but as long as it is shifting well there's no problem.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah. It's been a bit better since I accidentally found the sweet spot. I've thought about disassembling the lever and "wearing" the parts. I know they used to do that in the seventies but....... Guess I just need to shift more! Thanks for the info.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Definitely too much cable tension....had the same problem....

Just put my new Red Shifters on and the shifting is greatly improved with immediate shifting and much less throw needed....


----------

